# Knicks @ Nets Game Thread: 12/10/08



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*@ *​*
**Time: 7:30PM*​ 

*Knicks:*


> New York (9-12) lost 105-100 at Chicago on Tuesday to open a five-game road trip. The Knicks are 2-8 and allowing 106.4 points on the road, where they last won 132-103 at Memphis on Nov. 12.
> 
> Al Harrington scored 28 points, Quentin Richardson added 22 and former Bulls guard Chris Duhon had 15 with 14 assists for the Knicks, who played just seven players and couldn't hold on to a five-point fourth-quarter lead.
> 
> ...


*Nets:*


> It's likely no coincidence the New Jersey Nets' recent run of success has come with a healthy Devin Harris in the lineup.
> 
> 
> Coming off a dominating effort while under the weather, the fifth-year point guard looks to help the Nets to a third straight victory while trying to send the rival New York Knicks to a seventh consecutive road loss Wednesday night.
> ...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

FYI: This is a must win, I don't want to hear any crap I'm not in the mood.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> FYI: This is a must win, I don't want to hear any crap I'm not in the mood.


You know were going to get rocked tonight lol.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

We're short handed and tired. If I was a betting man, my money certainly wouldn't be with the Knicks.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

back to back games. I'll call this a loss as well.


by the way kitty I'm not liking this green stuff . I keep thinking your someone else.

who's in charge of that I need to have a word with him :sparta:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> back to back games. I'll call this a loss as well.
> 
> 
> by the way kitty I'm not liking this green stuff . I keep thinking your someone else.
> ...


Sorry Chosen, that's my new color. Maybe this green will help the economy and the Knicks!eace:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

You know it's a sad state of affairs if Jared Jefferies is Duhon's back up PG. lol Anthony Roberson is in the dog house for real.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Brook Lopez is having a block party and the Knicks are invited


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Im happy with knicks first half effort. Lets see if they can keep that up and try to steal one here. (Going to be very hard but Im hoping for my x-mas present lol)


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Pathetic defense by the Knicks in the 1st half. 63-57 Nets (Half-time) I love the effort by Lee and Chandler thus far. 

BTW: I like Lopez, should have been on our team we need a center.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

A very good effort so far about 2 min left in the third. 4 point lead


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Excellent defensive effort by the Knicks in the 3rd quarter, that's all I ask of you is to play some D.Excelllent quarter by Tim Thomas and Chandler. 6 point lead as we start the 4th quarter.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Excellent defensive effort by the Knicks in the 3rd quarter, that's all I ask of you is to play some D.Excelllent quarter by Tim Thomas and Chandler. 6 point lead as we start the 4th quarter.


Oh no Kitty we have cursed them with the "L" word. Lets see if they can hold that L$%D. lol


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

David Lee is out for the rest of the game, he hurt his back in a fall.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Knicks are up by 11 half way through the 4th. What a gritty preformance.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Damn Al Harrington is doing his thing. 11 point lead with less than 8 minutes remaining, please hold on defensively guys.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Terrible call by the officials on the offensive foul call on Chandler. Absolute bs, only a 6 point lead for the Knicks less than 5 minutes left.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Chandler with the LJ four point play. Knicks back up by 10 with 4 1/2 minutes left.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

What hustle by this knick team tonight.Diving in the stands, chasing loose balls. Just great all around effort.:clap:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

121 - 109 Knicks final. Like I said, *a must *win.

*Player of the game:* Al Harrington 39 points 13 rebounds.

Oh yeah it always feels good when you get a win, but it's really sweet when you beat the Nets. LOL! Yeah!


----------



## Seattle2Finals (Nov 1, 2006)

I kept telling people on this board AL Harrington was the truth, he's playing crazy right now


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

i would like it if he could get a few more assist per game. especially when you get as many touches as he does


but yea he's been playing well


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Yeah Al is doing his thing right now. Im happy for him and us lol. Hes easy to root for since he wants to be here so much.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*I knew he was a good offensive player*

but not this good. The guy really seems to fit plus he plays hard and wants to be here..as you said. This system turns players loose to show their skills. He would be a 5 tool guy in baseball..lol. Handle, shoot, drive, pass, and rebound. If he makes up his mind to get to the basket, he'll be an allstar.


----------

